# NEED Worldmark Anaheim or Marriott Newport Coast August 10th-August 17th [merged]



## elysecia (Jun 26, 2013)

We have an exchange request that I am afraid may not be fulfilled and my husband has been granted this exact week off and cannot change it. We would also be able to do an 8/11-8/18. Crossing my fingers...


----------



## elysecia (Jul 8, 2013)

*NEED Worldmark Anaheim or Marriott Newport Coast August 10th-August 17th*

Since I own at an II resort I did not know anything about RCI resorts and just found out about the Wyndham/Worldmark Anaheim by the Disneyland Toy Story Parking lot. We are in need of a 2 bedroom either here or the Marriott resort


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 8, 2013)

It is perfectly fine for you to post your request here, but since the Max asking price on this forum is $100 per night, your request has very little chance of success here, since the properties you are asking about go for far more than $100 per night.  

I recommend that you check the TUG Marketplace (our regular classifieds) and www.redweek.com and expand you request to all timeshares in the area.

Other timeshare:
Dolphin's Cove
Peacock Suites


----------



## PearlCity (Jul 8, 2013)

Right now Anaheim is booked up for august. I just checked. There is availability in the system for Sept and Oct. Try checking on wmowners.com to see if anyone has a ressie they can rent to you.


----------



## benyu2010 (Jul 9, 2013)

Chance is remote here...look at CL and Redweek and likely need to pay a premium to get the week


----------



## elysecia (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you Denise. I posted here since there are no week 32's for either property open on the regular TUG board since you never know when someone has a last minute thing come up where they can't use their reservation


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 9, 2013)

There is a Newport Coast Villas rental on Redweek for your dates, but not any of the other resorts.  I would make them an offer and see if they can go a little lower.


----------

